# MK2 Jetta A/C controls relocation ?



## meliton2k (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Everybody I'm new to this forum, I think it's great and I will try to be helpful.
I have a 90 Jetta GLI, I'm thinking in removing the A/C Controls from the top of the dash and remove the ashtray from the bottom of the center console and put the A/C controls in there, just below the power windows switches, I have seen the head unit relocated to that area so I think it may be possible to do. The idea is to put a 7 '' screen without the bezel on top of the dash where the head unit and A/C controls are factory located.
I'm just wondering if it will be too hard, If some one could give me advise I'll be very thankful. 








http://i865.photobucket.com/al...h.jpg


_Modified by meliton2k at 1:48 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## mk2vx (Aug 8, 2007)

it would probably be easier for you to move the window controls up there, and cut out the lower console for the screen, i put a double din, in the center console, ill find pics if its helps the a/c controls look to wide to fit










_Modified by mk2vx at 7:54 AM 4-4-2010_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: MK2 Jetta A/C controls relocation ? (meliton2k)*

There are roughly 8 vacuum hoses you'd have to lengthen, and two manually operated cables which you'd have to lengthen to move the A/C controls, in addition to the wires for the rotary control knob. 
If I took the dash out, and found replacement cables (like say lawn mower throttle cable), I could probably do the modifications necessary in about 6 hours, never having done it before, and doing it right by pulling new wires from the sources to the switch and continuing them out to fan motor. (not simply using a bunch of butt-connectors and calling it a day). Then again, I'm obsessive about my wiring. I'd also be obsessive about the vacuum lines and run a fresh set of those, making just one splice to connect up the vacuum operated control head.








In my experience, quick fix rigs come back to bite you. Splices and modifications done with care and with thought as to what may potentially go wrong in the future, typically last longer than "quick fixes". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

